# Salukis and Coursing



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I found this article (on a Toller website, oddly enough) and found it to be super interesting. It almost sounds like the author isn't a fan of the show ring, but he also doesn't seem bothered by it. 

http://saluqi.home.netcom.com/belkin.htm

I found most interesting his use of type to describe how the dogs run. It makes a lot of sense though. I mean, that's how you have different breeds of a type. Why there's five different retrievers, several different coonhounds, how ever many terriers. They have typey function. Cool.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I've read that article several times and I always find it fascinating! I still think Bayt Shahin Impulse (pictured in the article) is the most gorgeous Saluki I have ever seen.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree with the author of the article...a lot of the stuff in breed standard can be pretty irrelevant when you have a functional breed and breed standards taken to the extreme are a detriment. Saluki are absolutely amazing athletes. Even though it's not usually a fair match, I love when one of my greys has a chance to run with one









An excellent article


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, a very interesting article. Thanks for posting it.

Good timing, since I was just at a coursing event this past weekend to spectate.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

I LOVE Salukis and Grey Hounds!!! All of my Alaskan Huskies have Grey Hound in them, some of them are half, and one is part Saluki. I love their energy and their speed!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! Do you have pictures of them up yet? I'd love to see what they look like from that cross. I'm not going to lie, I get kind of a kick out of the thought of a desert coursing dog pulling a sled.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I want to see pics too! Which one is your Saluki cross, Anna?

My newest dog, an Alaskan Husky from a racing kennel in the U.P. of Michigan, I believe has a smidge of Saluki way back, but I'm not 100% certain (haven't received her pedigree yet). But I can certainly see Saluki in her looks and actions. Not much, mind you, but I think that it's way back there somewhere in her bloodline.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

nekomi said:


> I want to see pics too! Which one is your Saluki cross, Anna?
> 
> My newest dog, an Alaskan Husky from a racing kennel in the U.P. of Michigan, I believe has a smidge of Saluki way back, but I'm not 100% certain (haven't received her pedigree yet). But I can certainly see Saluki in her looks and actions. Not much, mind you, but I think that it's way back there somewhere in her bloodline.


 How is she doing Amanda?? I keep meaning to ask you when I am on facebook but I keep forgetting. lol
I do have pics of them but not up here yet. I have to get some up on my photobucket account first. You can see pics of my dogs on my site though if you click here.
Amanda: Salsa is the one that has the Saluki in her. I am not sure how much but like your dog I can see some Salukisms, as I call them, and she is very fine boned like a Saluki. She also has the curly tail.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Oh! Funny, my girl looks just like Salsa!


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Really?? That is funny!! Do you have a pic of her??


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I don't have any good shots of her yet, but she is the same color over her shoulders and back, but darker in the face than your Salsa. She looks to have a similar build and face shape too!

Could I ask where you got her? Do you have her pedigree? I'm working on getting Linney's but I'd be interested to see if they were related far back somewhere.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

nekomi said:


> I don't have any good shots of her yet, but she is the same color over her shoulders and back, but darker in the face than your Salsa. She looks to have a similar build and face shape too!
> 
> Could I ask where you got her? Do you have her pedigree? I'm working on getting Linney's but I'd be interested to see if they were related far back somewhere.


 Well right now I am house and dog sitting for friends so i don't have her pedigree handy at the moment. I got her from my friend Mandy in Mancelona, MI. I believe she got her from Ken and Lori Chezik. 
All I can remember from her Pedigree is that her moms name is Cha Cha and I thought that was the coolest name ever for a sled dog!! lol


----------

